# What's Your Favourite Movie Genre?



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2007)

As title states pick from the poll options of which is your favorite movie genre. You don't have to but if you want..explain your why you picked what you did.

_[Yes I know there is a good number of genre's missing but 10 was the max so If your favorite is not listed just select other and write it in with your post if you want]_
_
If this thread has been made before then trash this one._
(Yes I did use to search button and couldn't find a similar thread)


----------



## Starber (Mar 9, 2007)

Definitely comedy; I can always use a good laugh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2007)

Psychological Thriller.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2007)

Porn.

Yeah, I'm that deep.


----------



## martryn (Mar 9, 2007)

Black Comedy.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 9, 2007)

Comedy. I always need something to laugh at.


----------



## Ash (Mar 9, 2007)

Action/ Sci-Fi/ Fantasy


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 11, 2007)

Either comedy or thriller.


----------



## Nico (Mar 11, 2007)

Drama and Suspense.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 11, 2007)

Comedy. Always.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 12, 2007)

por-er i mean action!! FTW


----------



## Mojim (Mar 12, 2007)

Comedy also


----------



## kire (Mar 12, 2007)

comedy for mee too please!


----------



## bancy (Mar 12, 2007)

Comedy if it isn't cheesy. 
Next would be horror. <333


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 12, 2007)

100% Horror. 
I find it to be one of the most flexible genres, and it isn't easily limited.  You can add almost any other type of genre to the mix, and it's still, generally, considered a horror movie.

My second favorite is Psychological thrillers.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 12, 2007)

A good action movie is priceless. When I was young watching action movies with my best friend was so cool. Though a comedy can be just as good.


----------



## Misa (Mar 12, 2007)

Comedy and Action ^^


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 12, 2007)

Action and/or comedy for me.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 12, 2007)

Action movies are boring and cheesy.
Comedies are rarely funny.
Dramas are usually cheesy chick-flicks.
Sports are boring.
Horror movies are never scary and just filled with random gore.
Mysteries are lame.
Romance = chick-flick.
Documentaries are boring.

Pornos for me.


----------



## Toki-Doki (Mar 13, 2007)

Drama.  It seems to me that most of the movies that have had an impact on me have been of the drama genre.  As long as it's not silly drama of course. O_O


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 13, 2007)

Sci-fi/Horror/Action


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 13, 2007)

first comedy, second romance.


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2007)

action and comedy


----------



## coriander (Mar 13, 2007)

comedy, dramas, psychological thrillers and documentaries...


----------



## Raiju (Mar 13, 2007)

slasher.......rip your guts out bleed on the floor before you die slasher.........


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 13, 2007)

Action-comedy-psychological-dramas


----------



## EtoileCyberPrima (Mar 14, 2007)

Action is the best genre because I get fed up with chick flicks after a while, mystery is ok but sometimes I get a headache and need to use asprin or when you think you know who the criminal is, it turns out to be someone else you looks like they just stuck a fork up their ass. 
So it's action for me.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll go with action, horror, mystery and comedy

No Romance, please.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 16, 2007)

Sci-fi/Horror/Action and Comedy
and romance is very nice sometimes


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 19, 2007)

I like comedy best, i like a good laugh


----------



## Ms_Mayhem (Mar 19, 2007)

*Horror*for me! I love getting scared & having a tremendoulsy high adrenaline rush! O_o


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 21, 2007)

I love it action films. (Maybe this is the reason alot of guys don't mind taking me to the movies?)


----------



## Altron (Mar 21, 2007)

War, History nothing like thousands of troops slaughtering each other. bloody battles and great effects ah the sound of war.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2007)

Comedy, definitely. I love to laugh.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 21, 2007)

Specifically, zombie flicks.

I'm all about a good horror movie.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 21, 2007)

Horror Genre


----------



## Seany (Mar 21, 2007)

Pornogr......er i mean action.


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sci-Fi or Fantasy are the best.


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Mar 25, 2007)

comedy and romance are my two favorites!


----------



## Altron (Mar 25, 2007)

History, and War


----------



## Heathen (Mar 25, 2007)

Comedy and Action ^^


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I like movies that are a combo of Action and drama, such as Last of the Mohicans and Gladiator


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 25, 2007)

I like whatever, bar soap opera romances. But I'll go with action, since they majority of what I watch is that anyway.


----------



## Monkey D. Luffy (Mar 25, 2007)

Action and Sci Fi


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 25, 2007)

Comedy and horror. Sometimes horror movies even make me laugh.. but I am a sick, sick man.


----------

